# Performance shops in MI?



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

I live Southeast michigan ( livonia, novi, farmington, canton) Anyone have any good performance shops for tuning, part installs etc for the GTO. Thanks
Nick


----------



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

Vector Motorsports - Home

there in clinton township and they do great work, tuning, cam, heads they do pretty much everything.


----------



## sandsurfr2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Im from brownstown.... New - Livernois Motorsports - Home

they are the best around, they do anything


----------

